# There's a growth on my dg's face



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a 30 gallon, with gold barbs, zebra danios, 2 dwarf gourami, and harlequin rasboras. Now I've moved my dg's a few times, and these two males seem to get along the best. I haven't witnessed fighting but I'm sure it could happen. I do weekly water changes, and regular maintenance. 

Could it be fight wounds? Fungus? Contagious? Something else?

My tank:








Injured fish:




































Other dg:
Is red (picture won't upload) he is bigger, but used to be more timid.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

Hard to tell but looks like fungus.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Maybe lympho? It's not really white.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just a wound, I think.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

He stopped eating and was getting bloated, and died today... He was a pretty one.


----------

